# Spinning- dog hair



## Cdambro

I am wondering if anyone here has spun dog hair before. I have some black fur from a cocker spaniel and was going to give it a try. If anyone has, any suggestions? Did you blend it with something else? The fur is soft but not long so I am thinking I would blend it. I also put the bag in the freezer just to make sure there isn't anything alive in it. I will leave it there for a few days and then wash it, blend it and spin. That's the plan....I will see how it goes. Lol


----------



## ellnbchristi

My dogs shed like crazy lol. Maybe I should give it a try myself! I'd be interested in your results. Have fun!


----------



## Cdambro

ellnbchristi said:


> My dogs shed like crazy lol. Maybe I should give it a try myself! I'd be interested in your results. Have fun!


I will post my results. Right now I am watching YouTube videos. Seems like it is done like regular wool and can be blended. The dog's hair is very soft but short so I will blend it. One article said dog hair is 8 times warmer than wool. At the least, I will learn everything i never really wanted to know about spinning dog hair. Lol


----------



## nittineedles

Cdambro said:


> I am wondering if anyone here has spun dog hair before. I have some black fur from a cocker spaniel and was going to give it a try. If anyone has, any suggestions? Did you blend it with something else? The fur is soft but not long so I am thinking I would blend it. I also put the bag in the freezer just to make sure there isn't anything alive in it. I will leave it there for a few days and then wash it, blend it and spin. That's the plan....I will see how it goes. Lol


I haven't tried Cocker Spaniel. I have tried Husky, Sheltie, Keeshond, Pomeranian, Lab and tabby cat. I carded and spun the Husky, Keeshond and Sheltie without washing or blending. I knew the Husky was clean as she belonged to me sister however the Sheltie, was embedded with dried dogie do do so I wash it all, first, now. The Pom I blended with sheep's wool as the staple was a bit short. The short haired Lab was impossible to card or blend and the short haired tabby was next to impossible to card and blend but I managed to get a little done for a scarf I make for her owner. Your plan looks sound to me.


----------



## BirchPoint

Is the dog hair from combings, or a hair cut? If it was cut off the dog, it will have guard hairs in it, which are not so soft, and generally pretty slick. Combings are perfect - basically dog down. When I spin Samoyed or Alaskan Malamute or other really bushy dogs, it is strong and can be spun alone. BUT, it is extremely warm, so blending 50/50 with wool is recommended. That will keep the fluffy/fuzz factor, but cut the extreme warmth a bit. I have also spun Golden Retriever, and blend it with 25% wool for strength. It still holds the beautiful red color and soft fuzz, and can be spun a bit thicker. If it is cuttings, I have blended 50/50 with wool, but don't find it very fun to spin. It's just not soft, in my eyes, like the downy combings would be. Try hand carding and spinning a little at 100% and let it ply back on itself. Next, blend in a bit of fine wool and spin that sample. Wash with shampoo, and thwack it to take out moisture and to felt a tad. That will limit the amount of shedding your yarn will do. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## nittineedles

Pictures:


----------



## BirchPoint

Beautiful samples of dog hair yarn and projects! If that doesn't motivate to try, I don't know what will!!


----------



## Cdambro

BirchPoint said:


> Is the dog hair from combings, or a hair cut? If it was cut off the dog, it will have guard hairs in it, which are not so soft, and generally pretty slick. Combings are perfect - basically dog down. When I spin Samoyed or Alaskan Malamute or other really bushy dogs, it is strong and can be spun alone. BUT, it is extremely warm, so blending 50/50 with wool is recommended. That will keep the fluffy/fuzz factor, but cut the extreme warmth a bit. I have also spun Golden Retriever, and blend it with 25% wool for strength. It still holds the beautiful red color and soft fuzz, and can be spun a bit thicker. If it is cuttings, I have blended 50/50 with wool, but don't find it very fun to spin. It's just not soft, in my eyes, like the downy combings would be. Try hand carding and spinning a little at 100% and let it ply back on itself. Next, blend in a bit of fine wool and spin that sample. Wash with shampoo, and thwack it to take out moisture and to felt a tad. That will limit the amount of shedding your yarn will do. Let us know how it goes!


The hair is from a cut. Lizzie is a friend's cocker and got groomed. I had asked my friend to save me the fur because I do want to try to spin it. Lizzie's hair is a beautiful black and shinny and so soft and has a bit of wave, not like a short hair terrier has straight stiffer hair. That's why I thought it would be good to spin. My friend said the groomer was a bit surprised at the request but they were saved. If this works, I will have my friend show the groomer the finished project. Lol. I put it in the freezer because of the possibility of the fur having fleas. Hope that was ok. I really wasn't sure about that but was a bit nervous about fleas because i own both dogs and cats. I figure I will give it a day there, first. Thank you for your suggestions. If i blend it, what is your suggestion.....i can blend it to a coarser wool or a soft Merino. One article said it would look nice blended with white. What do you think?


----------



## Cdambro

nittineedles said:


> Pictures:


Wow....so neat. You are a pro with this type of spinning. Now, I really do want to do this. Do you spin animal fur by request?


----------



## nittineedles

Thank you. I would but no one has ever asked me to. People who know I spin just give me their pets' brushings. When I offer to make something from it for them, they always decline. Some people actually think it's gross or disgusting. I think they're weird.


----------



## wordancer

nittineedles said:


> Some people actually think it's gross or disgusting. I think they're weird.


Tell them, Better a Sweater from a dog you know and love than from a sheep you'll never meet, which is the subtitle of 'Knitting with Dog Hair'

BTW, search me in the picture forum, I have a topic there titled
"Grandma's Dead Dog Pillow"


----------



## nittineedles

wordancer said:


> BTW, search me in the picture forum, I have a topic there titled
> "Grandma's Dead Dog Pillow"


Interesting story. Nice job on the pillow. :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint

Blend it with merino, spin it with plenty of twist, ply to balance


----------



## Cdambro

nittineedles said:


> Thank you. I would but no one has ever asked me to. People who know I spin just give me their pets' brushings. When I offer to make something from it for them, they always decline. Some people actually think it's gross or disgusting. I think they're weird.


I guess we are all different. I don't think it is gross at all. I did ask a friend with two long hair cats if she would save me the brushings but she said no as she thinks it is an ewwwww.


----------



## Cdambro

BirchPoint said:


> Blend it with merino, spin it with plenty of twist, ply to balance


Thanks....will do that.


----------



## Cdambro

wordancer said:


> Tell them, Better a Sweater from a dog you know and love than from a sheep you'll never meet, which is the subtitle of 'Knitting with Dog Hair'
> 
> BTW, search me in the picture forum, I have a topic there titled
> "Grandma's Dead Dog Pillow"


The pillow is so nice. Really a treasure.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

wordancer said:


> Tell them, Better a Sweater from a dog you know and love than from a sheep you'll never meet, which is the subtitle of 'Knitting with Dog Hair'
> 
> BTW, search me in the picture forum, I have a topic there titled
> "Grandma's Dead Dog Pillow"


What a beautiful pillow and very thoughtful friend. Bless you.


----------



## Chezl

I have 2 pairs of dog hair socks and 1 possum/wool jumper.


----------



## ilmacheryl

I have been trying to spin hair from my son's golden doodle. The hair was from her first clipping & the groomer washed her first, so it's clean. Unfortunately, it was kept in a plastic bag for almost a year before they remembered to give it to me, so it has matted some. I sprayed it with some special oil to try to restore it a little before carding. I carded up a little (I have a friend with a drum carder), made some mini rolags, and tried spinning. I can spin it, but I get occasional lumps - art yarn? It is actually easier to spin as a very fine lace weight, but I want more of a worsted or sport weight. It also seems to mat in my hand while spinning. Next, I'll try blending, but I want to retain that golden color. I have some undyed corriedale and some wool from an unknown sheep that I was given. I spent weeks washing, drying & carding that & have no idea how that will spin, besides, it seems fairly course - but, I have a lot of it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Longtimer

nittineedles said:


> Thank you. I would but no one has ever asked me to. People who know I spin just give me their pets' brushings. When I offer to make something from it for them, they always decline. Some people actually think it's gross or disgusting. I think they're weird.


Very interesting. Usually the opposite is true. I was once advised that if you wanted to make money spinning, dog hair was the way to go as people are willing to pay well. 
My husband always gave a Christmas gift to his secretary and she always write a dutiful thank you. Then one year I spin yarn from her dog. Well, I got three thank yous and she couldn't seem to express her appreciation enough!
Yes, blending with wool is best because dog hair by itself is so very warm.


----------



## lovey

thanks! i have some combings as well. do you card it with the wool?


----------



## Cdambro

ilmacheryl said:


> I have been trying to spin hair from my son's golden doodle. The hair was from her first clipping & the groomer washed her first, so it's clean. Unfortunately, it was kept in a plastic bag for almost a year before they remembered to give it to me, so it has matted some. I sprayed it with some special oil to try to restore it a little before carding. I carded up a little (I have a friend with a drum carder), made some mini rolags, and tried spinning. I can spin it, but I get occasional lumps - art yarn? It is actually easier to spin as a very fine lace weight, but I want more of a worsted or sport weight. It also seems to mat in my hand while spinning. Next, I'll try blending, but I want to retain that golden color. I have some undyed corriedale and some wool from an unknown sheep that I was given. I spent weeks washing, drying & carding that & have no idea how that will spin, besides, it seems fairly course - but, I have a lot of it. Any suggestions?


Having never spun dog fur....yet....I am not the one to have answers but my thought was combo spinning it. I saw a video on combo spinning and they hold two different rovings together and spin at the same time. Just thin strips of each. That will give stability to the dog's fine hair and thicken the spin. Just a quick thought.


----------



## MrsMurdog

This is making me chuckle. I used to have a chow mix that would shed his undercoat all the heck all over the yard every year. If I had saved it, I could have made three or four sweaters. He was very prolific in the undercoat department.


----------



## silkandwool

I have spun several types of dog fur. I have spun some without blending.
I have found that I like to spin 50/50 with wool. When spun alone dog fur
is very warm. I usually card the two together and then spin. I have done 100%
dog hair single and plied it with a 100% wool single. The dog was mainly
white/gray and I plied it with a dark brown and got a lovely tweed.
I have knitted with dog fur that that was spun by another spinner and she added
only 10% wool. It was very soft, but it shed like crazy. The ones that I have spun 
50/50 have not shed very much at all when knitted.

I have also spun cat fur. Again I found that blending it 50/50 with wool made a
lovely yarn. After this was washed it had a halo much like angora. It made a 
very warm hat. I should say the fur was from a long haired cat. I have spun
short car fur on a Takli support spindle.

I have plied one ply or dog fur with one ply of cat fur. Most people are amazed
when I tell them what the fibers are.


----------



## Oh Donna

I can't offer any technical info, but years ago I saved and spun the brushings from our golden retriever--I spun it straight, but my then-knitting mentor had me knit it with some other yarn (don't even know what it was!)---I made a scarf out of her. The maintenance guy where I taught heard about it and wanted to see it---then he quipped, "so when you wear the scarf, are you 'putting on the dog' ?"


----------



## nittineedles

A funny story about dog hair yarn aka chiengora: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44802-1.html


----------



## sockyarn

If it is more then 3" long you should not have to blend it with anything, but you can if you want. When you are done spinning then you can was it in Dawn to take away any smell. I have spun chow and loved it.


----------



## Cdambro

nittineedles said:


> A funny story about dog hair yarn aka chiengora: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44802-1.html


That is funny and I love your sign. I was actually wondering if I went to a place that grooms dogs if they might save me some fur. Or, call the police thinking I am a crazy. I have three dogs but all have just short hair. How did you start getting your donations of fur?


----------



## shepherd

I spun a small ball of Border Collie when I had a long-hair one (we call it rough coat). It was very fine and easy to spin brushed off the dog. I have also done peach-colored cat but that did not work as well, neither blended with wool or done alone. Must have been a beutiful cat, tho.


----------



## nittineedles

Cdambro said:


> That is funny and I love your sign. I was actually wondering if I went to a place that grooms dogs if they might save me some fur. Or, call the police thinking I am a crazy. I have three dogs but all have just short hair. How did you start getting your donations of fur?


Most of the folks who saw my sign and claimed to have bags and bags of pet brushings at home turned out to be tourists. :sm03: 
I have thought about checking out groomers but I think they do more cutting than brushing and they'd have to keep it separated.
Relatives gave me my first brushings. Then one day I saw our neighbour in her back yard grooming her pack of Shelties so I asked for her brushings. Then I asked for pet brushings on Freecycle a recycling group and got some Pekinese but they were on the short side and I didn't know about blending with wool. Now I have a family in town who supply me with lots of Keeshond. It's lovely stuff to work with. One pet owner's trash is a spinner's treasure.


----------



## Cdambro

nittineedles said:


> Most of the folks who saw my sign and claimed to have bags and bags of pet brushings at home turned out to be tourists. :sm03:
> I have thought about checking out groomers but I think they do more cutting than brushing and they'd have to keep it separated.
> Relatives gave me my first brushings. Then one day I saw our neighbour in her back yard grooming her pack of Shelties so I asked for her brushings. Then I asked for pet brushings on Freecycle a recycling group and got some Pekinese but they were on the short side and I didn't know about blending with wool. Now I have a family in town who supply me with lots of Keeshond. It's lovely stuff to work with. One pet owner's trash is a spinner's treasure.


Thanks. I agree....a treasure. I will try to put out the word and see what I get. May I use your pics to show people the result of spinning with pet fur?

I do have a long hair cat so I will be keeping his fur.


----------



## ilmacheryl

I wish I'd been spinning years ago when we had a Siberian Husky. I remember getting bags full of the under hair in the spring when she was shedding.


----------



## BirchPoint

One quick warning on the cat hair - it felts if you even look at it (slight exaggeration, though only slight). Best to blend it with some wool to tamp that tendency down a little.


----------



## nittineedles

When I saw how it was beginning to felt in the little plastic bag I began keeping my cat hair in a box.


----------



## nittineedles

Cdambro said:


> May I use your pics to show people the result of spinning with pet fur?


Sure. Thanks for asking first.


----------



## olebaglady

I spun, but did not ply the ( should have) Keeshund dog hair, then knitted into a 6 foot 6 and half inch wide dog hair scarf. The owner of the 3 Keeshunds was very pleased and now we are planning finger mitts. I hope to get even better at this! I didn't wash first as the dogs were very clean, but did after knitting so I could also block the scarf. I'm fairly new at this, if anyone has any suggestions, would be greatly appreciated! It's been a great experience and want to do more. Thanks


----------



## nittineedles

I prefer to ply. It takes longer but I like the look of it; neater, more professional appearance. Did you set the twist by soaking the spun skein in hot water? It also helps to get rid of the doggie odor if you add a little rinseless wool wash to the water. Now for the most important question. Where are the photos?


----------



## olebaglady

Yes, I washed and rinsed as you said blocked and dried. Yes, I like plying also, but it was just before Christmas and was really fortunate to get it finished three days before! I was just trying an experiment and surprised it turned out like it did and actually finished a Spinning project, among other rocks that keep getting thrown in my path. As for pictures I have to figure out how to do this. I'm not at all a nerd on the computer. I have pics on my phone and my camera, working on it. Doing all of this by the seat of my pants. Everyday a new adventure!!!! Thanks for all your help. Good help is hard to find when your doing it by yourself, until now THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Cdambro

olebaglady said:


> Yes, I washed and rinsed as you said blocked and dried. Yes, I like plying also, but it was just before Christmas and was really fortunate to get it finished three days before! I was just trying an experiment and surprised it turned out like it did and actually finished a Spinning project, among other rocks that keep getting thrown in my path. As for pictures I have to figure out how to do this. I'm not at all a nerd on the computer. I have pics on my phone and my camera, working on it. Doing all of this by the seat of my pants. Everyday a new adventure!!!! Thanks for all your help. Good help is hard to find when your doing it by yourself, until now THANKS AGAIN!


Welcome to the knitting site and I am so looking forward to your experiences and yes, pics. There is lots to see here and our spinners are so good....I am constantly learning. Everyday is a new adventure.


----------



## jbandsma

Cdambro said:


> I am wondering if anyone here has spun dog hair before. I have some black fur from a cocker spaniel and was going to give it a try. If anyone has, any suggestions? Did you blend it with something else? The fur is soft but not long so I am thinking I would blend it. I also put the bag in the freezer just to make sure there isn't anything alive in it. I will leave it there for a few days and then wash it, blend it and spin. That's the plan....I will see how it goes. Lol


You need the undercoat from a double coated dog. The guard hairs, even if soft, don't spin well.


----------

